# Cello on Cohiba's?



## WanderingUgly (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought it wasn't done, but here is a YouTube Link, at the end the packager puts cello on. Any comments?

Cohiba YouTube


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

WanderingUgly said:


> I thought it wasn't done, but here is a YouTube Link, at the end the packager puts cello on. Any comments?
> 
> Cohiba YouTube


Cohibas have come with cello in the past, not sure if they still do. I have two boxes of 1987 Lanceros, all in cello, a box of 1988-92 Corona Especiales in cello and just picked up a 1988 box of Coronas, also in cello. I've never seen Esplendidos in cello however, or robustos for that matter.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

cello doesnt come on cohibas anymore..


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> cello doesnt come on cohibas anymore..


:tpd: Now, Fauxhibas certainly do


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

quality control at a FAKE Cohiba factory???


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> quality control at a FAKE Cohiba factory???


Everyone's gotta have standards, my man!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> just picked up a 1988 box of Coronas, also in cello..


Bastage.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

if you pause the video at the end you can clearly see words on the box in which she's putting the celloed cigars: coronas especial. 

that has to be an old video.....especially given that woman's 80's hair doo at the end. LOL!

bruce


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> Cohibas have come with cello in the past, not sure if they still do. I have two boxes of 1987 Lanceros, all in cello, a box of 1988-92 Corona Especiales in cello and just picked up a 1988 box of Coronas, also in cello. I've never seen Esplendidos in cello however, or robustos for that matter.


Cello Cohibas are gooda if they are the above ones......:tu


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I have two boxes of 1987 Lanceros, all in cello, a box of 1988-92 Corona Especiales in cello and just picked up a 1988 box of Coronas, also in cello.


They're all trash :ss


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

avid toker said:


> They're all trash :ss


Agreed, likely expired. I'll trash em tomorrow. :cb


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Yep, I think they stopped cello in early 94' (93 carry overs)

~M


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> Cohibas have come with cello in the past, not sure if they still do. I have two boxes of 1987 Lanceros, all in cello, a box of 1988-92 Corona Especiales in cello and just picked up a 1988 box of Coronas, also in cello. I've never seen Esplendidos in cello however, or robustos for that matter.


Yes, yes, and yes. I have a bunch of Lanceros and Coronas Especiales in cello. All of them are pre-1992. And all sport the "old-style" band (i.e., sans "La Habana, Cuba").


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Interesting video.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

panatelas from the last (and most recent) Christie's auction...cello'ed


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> panatelas from the last (and most recent) Christie's auction...cello'ed


You lucky bastard, Ron! Did you score anything else of interest? (I bet you did...)


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> panatelas from the last (and most recent) Christie's auction...cello'ed


SUhweeeeet!!

:w


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

chibnkr said:


> You lucky bastard, Ron! Did you score anything else of interest? (I bet you did...)


a few boxes, nothing of great interest!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

By smokinape at 2007-06-28


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> By smokinape at 2007-06-28


:tpd:

thats just wrong.. :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> nothing of great interest!


Well, I seriously doubt that! Congrats. :tu

Let me know if you ever make it back to Chi-town!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

chibnkr said:


> Well, I seriously doubt that! Congrats. :tu
> 
> Let me know if you ever make it back to Chi-town!


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

